# El Primero 36'000 vph 38mm - a mens watch??



## ybui (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi All

I'm looking to purchase my first Zenith watch, in particular one with the El Primero movement. I am taken in by the one with the multiple colours for the chronograph.

However, I've noticed that there are two versions with this colour scheme. The Striking 10th (which has diameter 42mm) and the normal one that has diameter 38mm. I know that the other difference is the placement of the date window. I don't want to buy the Striking 10th as I am mainly after the look rather than the functionality that this special edition offers, and so I don't want to pay that much for it.

That leaves me with the version with diameter 38mm . I've read some stuff online, and on some pages it's referred to as a "mens" watch, and on some websites it's shown as a "ladies" watch. :-s

Which one is it? Any guys here who have the 38mm version? If there are, would really appreciate some wrist shots 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## JorgeB (Jun 13, 2012)

For me its a watch for men, and a great one!


----------



## najkun (Dec 10, 2011)

its a classic size for men!


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

For me, I could care less what it is designated as on a website, and yes I've seen it referred to many times as a ladies watch. 38mm is a great size, and if I were getting this watch (which very well may happen in the next couple of months) I would get the 38mm without hesitation if it looked better on my wrist.


----------



## CROSS (Aug 16, 2008)

It is a men's watch. Just look at the lines on that thing...it's a masculine watch. Are you judging the gender of the watch based on the diameter? if so, that is not an accurate criteria at all. 

Patek 5170j chrono and Lange 1815 chrono are all 39mm only...much more "delicate" in the looks department yet it doesn't make them women's watches at all...in fact I've only seen men wearing them. 

On the other hand you see women wearing 40mm Subs and 42mm ROO's , that doesn't make them women's watches either .

So if you really like it , Not to worry  IT IS A MEN'S WATCH 

Best regards 


cross


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

Definitely a men's watch. Its an adjustment wearing something of that size if you are used to 44mm +, but you do get used to it. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes! |>



najkun said:


> its a classic size for men!


----------



## tedmetzger (Dec 23, 2012)

ybui said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm looking to purchase my first Zenith watch, in particular one with the El Primero movement. I am taken in by the one with the multiple colours for the chronograph.
> 
> ...


Here it is on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

From what I gather, before the radical "biggification" that occurred in watches over the past few years (I would say that the 70s then the 90s were "substantial growth" periods), thirty-something millimeters was the standard size for a men's watch. In fact 35 mm was about the norm and 38-39 mm was relatively large.

Today despite the trend for large timepieces most watch companies make models to satisfy different niches. Zenith does so with the El Primeros but other companies also do this. Here's an example of the Hamilton Intra-matic in 38 and 42 mm, both are men's watches:

View attachment 985458


Now with the El Primero 36'000 vph 38mm you are actually sticking more closely to the style and size of the original (and some would say best) incarnation of the Zenith design, all in a men's style:

View attachment 985460


Comparing Classic Chronographs: Zenith's Something Old vs. Something New - Watches Worth Knowing About - HODINKEE


----------



## Hessu (Dec 9, 2012)

A joke of the day! 38mm watch a ladies watch! Maybe, if we are talking about Belarus womens weightlifting olympic team!
Like WTSP says above, in vintage watches a normal mens watch (non chrono) was at 60's 33-34mm. And standard glass size (=dial size) was 30-31,6mm. Diameter of a standard mens movement has been 25mm (Zenith 25xx, Certina 25-xx, Tissot 781-family) and 27,9 (Omega 550- and 601-family)
The size of mens watches has changed by decades: 40's small watches (<30mm); 50's the bumper watches took big watches to fashion; 60's a rotor oscillatingweight made smaller automatic's possible, so did the fashion; coming to 70's first sonic's then first quartz watches made large watches fashionable; 80's third generation of quartz watches took fashion to smaller and thinner ones; late 90's the return of mecanical watches made watches bigger, it was neccecery to differ to quartz period by size and 2000 came mecanical chrono's and multifunction watches and fachion got even bigger.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Go for it Gabe, I can truly recommend it. :-d



gagnello said:


> if I were getting this watch (which very well may happen in the next couple of months) I would get the 38mm without hesitation


----------



## ybui (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've finally found an AD in London that has the 38mm watch.

Got another question for you. I've seen some pics of the 38mm watch online, and instead of it saying "automatic" on the sub-dial at 6 o clock, it says "chronometer".

Any ideas? Pic below was found on google.


----------



## fareastcoast (Dec 10, 2012)

Zenith used to certify the el primero with COSC, they no longer do that so later production el primero's say automatic instead.

As for the 38mm, this watch is actually 40mm. Put it side by side with any 40mm and you will see indeed that it is 40mm and not 38mm. I have no idea where they got the 38mm from.


----------



## alexg2 (Jun 16, 2012)

fareastcoast said:


> As for the 38mm, this watch is actually 40mm. Put it side by side with any 40mm and you will see indeed that it is 40mm and not 38mm. I have no idea where they got the 38mm from.


This watch is 38mm ! & very nice...


----------



## joe240 (Dec 28, 2009)

alexg2 said:


> This watch is 38mm ! & very nice...


Have you measured it?


----------



## fareastcoast (Dec 10, 2012)

Seriously, hold it up next to a 40mm watch, and you'll see the size is identical. I did this at a boutique some time ago and was surprised because I actually would have preferred 38mm to 40mm.


----------



## ybui (Dec 10, 2011)

Well I went into an AD and tried on the 38mm version - thought it was a bit too small for my wrists.

In the end, I opted for the Striking 10th which I thought was a better size

Thanks for your help guys!

Here's a pic of it as I wait for the bus home...

View attachment 996756


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

I don't mind that its classified as a "ladies" watch, it may be my second "ladies" watch. A 38mm Planet Ocean was my first.


----------



## Albert-Jan (Mar 14, 2012)

I have the exact same problem. I am in love with this Zenith model and the three colors and have decided I want it for my graduation gift (with my own funds included)  I flipped most of my other watches for it except my diver, and want this as my daily wearer.

However I can't decide on the size.

I loved my 39mm Omega Railmaster, but I also think my 44mm diver looks good. I had a 35mm Heuer, but decided it was too small and flipped it.

Considering my AD nearby doesn't have either one, I can't yet try them on in the steel.

My wrists are 6,89', or 17,5 cm. Which would you guys suggest? (Ybul, what is your wristsize?)


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

Albert-Jan said:


> I have the exact same problem. I am in love with this Zenith model and the three colors and have decided I want it for my graduation gift (with my own funds included)  I flipped most of my other watches for it except my diver, and want this as my daily wearer.
> 
> However I can't decide on the size.
> 
> ...


I'd go 38mm, but I prefer smaller watches. 38-39mm is usually considered the perfect men's watch size.


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats on the striking 10th, looks great!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ybui (Dec 10, 2011)

Albert-Jan said:


> I have the exact same problem. I am in love with this Zenith model and the three colors and have decided I want it for my graduation gift (with my own funds included)  I flipped most of my other watches for it except my diver, and want this as my daily wearer.
> 
> However I can't decide on the size.
> 
> ...


Hi Albert-Jan, my wrist size is about 7 inches.

I did initially go to the AD to try the 38mm version but found it a bit too small. I guess it does depend on your wrist size and what watch size you're used to wearing as well.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

As long as the brand isn't marketing the watch as a women's model it wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Lug to lug seems to be on the long side, even in 38mm, the overhang might be an issue for my 6.75 wrist...


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem IMO, my wrist is about the same size and fits well.



whywatch9 said:


> Lug to lug seems to be on the long side, even in 38mm, the overhang might be an issue for my 6.75 wrist...


New 38 mm El Primero


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Fantasio - looks just right on you. I'll go try it on one of these days. 

I guess the lug overhang pics must be exaggerated by the angles.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I've learned that in wrist shots watches usually look larger than in real life, same goes with my own shots. Must be the close distance doing its' tricks. 38 mm Primero is not a big watch by todays' standards, but I would definitely not call it small. At its' time it was considered large, normal men's watches being around 33-35 mm.

I tried both when considering my purchase, IMO 38 mm looked more balanced then 42 mm. And it also felt better on my wrist, a matter of taste though. Go and try which one suits you better, just don't rule out the 38 mm just based on todays' norm of larger watches.



whywatch9 said:


> I guess the lug overhang pics must be exaggerated by the angles.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Deary me! I am by no means a skinny, slender sort of person and my largest watch is probably my 40mm ChronoMaster El Primero.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Albert-Jan (Mar 14, 2012)

Look really neat on you indeed Fantasio! Congrats on that wrist/watch combo.

I have finally been able to find an AD with both sizes in the shop. Tried them on and the 42 looked perfect, then tried the 38 and it looked too small after that, although it looked ok.

I guess I've also fallen from being a small watch lover to a big watch lover.

Downside is it is probably heavier and less practical in daily life, but the 42 just looked impecable on my 6,89' (17,5cm) wrist. MAJOR downside: I will have to wait until the 42 comes with the three color dial...sigh...I am not sure if I can make it.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I tried both before making my move, 42mm seemed a bit too large and 38mm slightly small. Finally went for 38mm and had no regrets, later the size has felt just right for me. The tricolor dial in 38mm helped also in choosing.

Good luck in decision making!



Albert-Jan said:


> Look really neat on you indeed Fantasio! Congrats on that wrist/watch combo.
> 
> I have finally been able to find an AD with both sizes in the shop. Tried them on and the 42 looked perfect, then tried the 38 and it looked too small after that, although it looked ok.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

I just did exactly the same and though I have fairly big wrists i.e 7 & and half inches I thought the 42mm looked too big given that it has no bezel. Thus I just bought the 38mm online as the AD couldn't give me as good a discount as they are on Ashford at the moment.

Its is such a gorgeous watch, I couldn't resist at that price



Fantasio said:


> I tried both before making my move, 42mm seemed a bit too large and 38mm slightly small. Finally went for 38mm and had no regrets, later the size has felt just right for me. The tricolor dial in 38mm helped also in choosing.
> 
> Good luck in decision making!


----------



## movet22 (Jun 12, 2011)

As just about everyone has said, 38mm is a great men's size, especially for a guy with small wrists (yours truly). I'm glad it is listed as a ladies watch on the web because I am pretty sure that is the reason I was able to get such a great deal on the one I just nabbed! 

If this bad boy is a ladies watch, then put a bow in my hair and call me Tina!


----------



## dgerardo (Nov 24, 2012)

movet22 said:


> As just about everyone has said, 38mm is a great men's size, especially for a guy with small wrists (yours truly). I'm glad it is listed as a ladies watch on the web because I am pretty sure that is the reason I was able to get such a great deal on the one I just nabbed!
> 
> If this bad boy is a ladies watch, then put a bow in my hair and call me Tina!


Now Zenith does not list this watch as a ladies watch. Like I said in other threads, it was a terrible mistake.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

I think the width of the watch is also dependent on whether you plan to use it as a dress watch, or sports/casual watch. I have a couple watches that would be considered dress watches to a greater or lesser degree. I have a 32mm square Zenith that is definitely a dress watch. A 37mm Zenith Class Elite, and a 40mm Port Royal with no date that I would consider dress watches. A 42mm (on me anyway) just doesn't have the dress watch look.


----------

